# vocal music



## manishabhardwaj (Apr 19, 2014)

Give your views about time-theory of ragas in hindustani music.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Can you give a synopsis of what this theory is all about? Perhaps also a link to more detailed discussion of it?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I found this:
http://omenad.net/page.php?goPage=/articles/lm1.htm

excerpt:
Have you ever noticed the change in human behaviour from dawn to dusk, from summer to winter and rains to autumn? Sometimes the effect of time on individual is so deep that the same person, who acts as a serious, peaceful, tolerant individual at a given moment of the day, becomes angry, annoyed and an irritant at another. Sometimes he acts dissociated while at other times he shows genuine interest in every bit of his surroundings. Several reasons might be assigned for this change depending on particular circumstances, but on a holistic level the effect of natural changes can not be denied.

Have you ever observed your own nature minutely? How and why you like soft sound, soft light, soft colour in the mornings and late night while you do not mind bright colour and loud noises during the day time? How at some given instant you get annoyed with shouts and laughter of children playing in the street, while at other moments you feel like joining them in their fun and make noise yourself? Why do you like to walk slow and talk little at one time and do just the opposite at another?

Have you tried to feel the effect of a single musical note and then a number of soft and comparatively harsh combinations of notes?

The musicians of Hindustani music system are rigidly trained to observe the time of singing of a _Raga_. A particular note or a certain combination of notes creates a kind of effect on our mind which is best suited at a particular time of the day to the outside nature as well as to our own nature than at any other time. The Indian notes have the ability to please and entertain everybody and are called _Swara-s_. However, it would be a more fit and refined study if we can also find which _Swara_ would produce the most expected effect and at what time and under which conditions.


----------

